# Stanley - Stanley FatMax Xtreme Tape measure 25'



## Hummer (Oct 22, 2010)

The secret of this tape measure is the width of the tape itself. It makes it so you can stand it up streight in the air unhindered for atleast 13 ft. You can stick it out horizontally 13 ft too! It is a quality build tool. It is heavy in you hand but still not to heavy that you can't wear it on your belt while you are working. This is an A+ tool.:rockin: 

View attachment IMG00110.jpg


View attachment IMG00111.jpg


----------

